# Đập hộp 3 mùi nước hoa Gucci Bloom cho nàng giáng sinh này



## dolisperfume (22/11/21)

Kể từ khi được ra mắt vào tháng 8/2017, hương *Gucci Bloom* Eau de Parfum chưa bao giờ là hết hot với độ săn đoán của mọi nàng tính đồ mùi hương trên thế giới.





Giáng sinh này lại càng không thể thiếu "3 nàng thơ" trong làng hàng hiệu *Gucci*. Nhắc đến các dòng sản phẩm của Gucci người ta sẽ nghĩ đến ngay sự thời thượng và sang trọng, tỉ mỉ và bắt mắt và dòng nước hoa Gucci cũng không ngoại lệ. Tuy nhiên khác với những sản phẩm nước hoa khác, *Gucci Bloom* không đựng trong chai thủy tinh mà lại được thiết kế với chất liệu sứ tráng men màu hồng nude, vàng và đỏ.

Với sự sáng tạo nên đã làm nên dáng vẻ của Gucci Bloom với nét cổ điển, sang trọng, lạ mắt và chắc chắn. Bên cạnh chất liệu thì họa tiết của chai nước hoa Gucci Bloom khá đơn giản nhưng lại vô cùng tinh tế. Chính giữa thân chai là nhãn giấy chữ nhật có ghi tên Gucci Bloom và nồng độ nước hoa. Với mỗi loại sẽ có điểm nhấn riêng tạo sự khác biệt và dễ dàng nhận biết. 

Nước hoa nữ *Gucci Bloom* có nồng độ *Eau de Parfum (EDP)* chứa lương tinh dầu cao đứng thứ 2 từ 15-20%. Do đó, sản phẩm có khả năng lưu hương và toả mùi ở mức độ khá tốt, tầm khoảng 7-12h trên da và dễ dàng cảm nhận ở khoảng cách khoảng nửa cánh tay. Chính vì thế với hương thơm nhẹ nhàng dễ chịu mà Gucci Bloom thật sự là rất linh hoạt để các bạn sử dụng trong nhiều điều kiện thời tiết hay hoàn cảnh khác nhau đều có thể khoác lên mình chiếc áo hoa hoàn hảo này.

Xem chi tiết clip đập hộp tại:


----------

